# 907.6.5 Monitoring. Fire alarm systems



## mtlogcabin (Feb 11, 2015)

[F] 907.6.5 Monitoring.

Fire alarm systems required by this chapter or by the International Fire Code shall be monitored by an approved supervising station in accordance with NFPA 72.

A local cable/internet provider has been selling and installing modems and internet service to replace the required telephone lines required by NFPA 72 2007 that we are under. I have heard the newer NFPA 72 version has addressed this type of notification system. I am looking for information on what we should be looking for such as battery backup for the modem, is a back up modem required, reporting requirements, acceptance testing requirements ETC. Any info/educational links/material would be greatly appreciated. If it is in NFPA 72 please advise which edition so I  can order the correct copy/handbook


----------



## cda (Feb 11, 2015)

no battery back up required as of now,

will need to check nfpa 72 it is in there, but not much info

I think about the same reporting frequency as a cell phone system.

What edition of 72 are you currently under?


----------



## cda (Feb 11, 2015)

The system is montiored by an approved monitoring station???  Even with the internet?


----------



## mtlogcabin (Feb 11, 2015)

> What edition of 72 are you currently under?


Will be going from the 07 to 2010 in April. However I will accept later editions if it is more informative.


----------



## cda (Feb 11, 2015)

old article

http://www.securityinfowatch.com/article/10542097/nfpa-72-permits-internet-monitoring


----------



## cda (Feb 11, 2015)

sorry running out of time will give a look at 72 tommorow

you are looking for "Ip datc"


----------



## FM William Burns (Feb 11, 2015)

MT,

NFPA 72, 2007 [8.6.4.1 through 8.6.6] all of Chapter 4 still applies to the technology and the newer editions catch up with inclusion of the technology and clears up the Chapter 4 pathway stuff for this technology.

[26.3.1 and Chapter 10] NFPA 72, 2013


----------

